# Looking to do a little bowfishing...



## bluewater03c (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been reading through some of the posts and thought I'd drop a thread... 

I live in the lake jackson area and am wanting to try a little bowfishing. I've been a few times down to stratton ridge and went but only got a few small gar. If anyone knows of any good areas around here, i'd appreciate the info.. 

I've got a 17' flat bottom, deep and wide, with an old 115 evinrude on the back. If anyone wants to head out then just let me know....
Later, J


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have only been there once, but that lake at Victoria, the name escapes me at the moment.....lot's of talipia, along with the usual suspects.


----------

